# Martial Arts?



## Grand Guru (25/5/22)

So I grew up watching martial arts movies (the Lees, Van Dammes and their alikes) and like many people I was (and probably still am) fascinated by the culture but, as I started watching boxing fights and then came along the UFC…. I’m not so sure.
My question is simple. Are martial arts really effective for self defence or is it a waste of time and energy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/22)

Grand Guru said:


> So I grew up watching martial arts movies (the Lees, Van Dammes and their alikes) and like many people I was (and probably still am) fascinated by the culture but, as I started watching boxing fights and then came along the UFC…. I’m not so sure.
> My question is simple. Are martial arts really effective for self defence or is it a waste of time and energy?



It sure is an effective self-defence option but it's way more than that... it's an ethos and mind control and fitness regime. Done wonders for my brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/22)

Grand Guru said:


> So I grew up watching martial arts movies (the Lees, Van Dammes and their alikes) and like many people I was (and probably still am) fascinated by the culture but, as I started watching boxing fights and then came along the UFC…. I’m not so sure.
> My question is simple. Are martial arts really effective for self defence or is it a waste of time and energy?


Yes its usefull, even if u are not able to pin down ur attacker u atleast would be able to run away fast enough 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (26/5/22)

If you know when and how to hit some one and the other guy does not, then you have the advantage. A lot of martial arts will teach things like attacking joints and soft spots and disabling an opponent. A good pull against a joint can work just as well as a punch to the head.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (26/5/22)

Stranger said:


> If you know when and how to hit some one and the other guy does not, then you have the advantage. A lot of martial arts will teach things like attacking joints and soft spots and disabling an opponent. A good pull against a joint can work just as well as a punch to the head.


A good pull ON a joint can work just as well as a punch to the head. Or so they tell me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/5/22)

Yes it's effective same as any other fighting art form if it's used for the right purpose. Basically it's a dissipline, you don't fight unless you have to, but you have the ability to protect yourself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

